# Naps



## RedStep (May 14, 2016)

I have had my order snagged by the Customs Dept. and then the re-send also....anyone else experience this lately???


----------



## RedStep (May 16, 2016)

I guess no one else has experienced this....


----------



## bayou boy (May 18, 2016)

I've had order picked. But never the resend.. That sux bud sorry to hear

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnabollicA (May 19, 2016)

Ive had a couple packs seized but I got the re-ships. Your case is a real bummer, there's no "re-ship of a re-ship" policy!


----------



## RedStep (May 20, 2016)

Yea, I've tried again on some different supps, so we'll see what happens


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Always go with the stealth option if it is offered. Fuck the boxes. If u feel your gear is suspect then run a test on it. Or go thru a solid supplier.. Always last resort for me to send my money to someone I don't know and expect there never to be an issue.. Unless u live in bum fuck Merica, you can def find a quality source locally..


----------

